# Any malware in FreeBSD?



## freemason (Aug 9, 2012)

OpenBSD says it is well-secured system with no backdoors whose code goes thru deep security audit before coming into release. But it's really slow and practically unusable for me.

And what about FreeBSD`s security? For example, how many backdoors (or other malicious code) are there in kernel and/or base system? What quality checks on the code are done?

As a total paranoid I'm just wondering if FreeBSD is completely secure and usable OS to switch to.

Thanks in advance for answers.


----------



## kpa (Aug 9, 2012)

Make your own judgement.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html


----------



## freemason (Aug 9, 2012)

On the one hand list of vulnerabilities is not big, on the other hand it contains *released* FreeBSD Security Advisories. But potentially there are (and I bet there really are!) many more UNRELEASED ones... ï¿½e


----------



## freemason (Aug 9, 2012)

..and not only vulnerabilities. Some backdoors/spyware may also be there. ï¿½jr


----------



## kpa (Aug 9, 2012)

Until they are not released they don't by definition exist and anything said about them is pure speculation 

I should also note that the list is known security problems in the FreeBSD base operating system, things like X windowing system, desktop environments etc. are not included because they are considered ported applications and not part of the OS. They have their own vulnerability database at http://www.vuxml.org/freebsd/ (also includes the vulnerabilities listed
in http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html).

I tried to search for verifiable recent cases where FreeBSD hosts were in fact infected with malware, I only came up with questions like this on this forum:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21965


----------

